# what is my boa?



## ejbexotics (Jun 6, 2012)

this girl came from a salmon x normal litter. so the question is...... is she salmon or is she a normal?

http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u385/hydraxous/WP_20150629_009.jpg
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u385/hydraxous/WP_20150629_008.jpg
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u385/hydraxous/WP_20150629_007.jpg
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u385/hydraxous/WP_20150629_006.jpg
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u385/hydraxous/WP_20150629_005.jpg
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u385/hydraxous/WP_20150629_004.jpg
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u385/hydraxous/WP_20150629_001.jpg


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like a normal to me.


----------



## ejbexotics (Jun 6, 2012)

bump bump


----------



## ejbexotics (Jun 6, 2012)

Bump bump


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Definitely not Salmon (Hypo) - case closed :2thumb:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Normal.


----------

